

Wikipedia works if the javascript is disabled. - ekn

Thanks to wikipedia team for placing back doors, students can still do home works if they disable javascript.<p>Wishes for the movements against SOPA and PIPA.
======
teemi
I noticed the same, and you can make it work with JavaScript, too. A
bookmarklet with URL

javascript:function%20showArticle(){$("body%20div:hidden").show();$("#mw-
sopaOverlay").hide();};showArticle();

will do the trick.

